# Any furniture experts / in the trade ?



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I know this is a bit of a long shot and I'm only asking because I'm being a tightwad. I've seen this chair but I know from other items on sale the retailer is pricing at the top end of of rrp.

Can anyone please identify the manufacturer or other retailers. It is stated as being made in the UK.

https://shop-online.snapemalti...k/furniture/sofas/george-chair

Many thanks

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Links broken buddy.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

This?
https://www.theloungeco.com/george


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Links broken buddy.


https://shop-online.snapemaltings.co.uk/furniture/sofas/george-chair any better ?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

josje said:


> This?
> https://www.theloungeco.com/george


Thanks for posting but not the same chair I'm afraid

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

It's a fair price for what they describe it as. Seasoned hardwood frame and front sprung edge you don't see often nowadays. The design is a common one though so I'm sure you'll find similar elsewhere. Dfs do one called the Burnham which looks alike. Next home have a version too.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Luke M said:


> It's a fair price for what they describe it as. Seasoned hardwood frame and front sprung edge you don't see often nowadays. The design is a common one though so I'm sure you'll find similar elsewhere. Dfs do one called the Burnham which looks alike. Next home have a version too.


Thanks for highlighting this. Much appreciated

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------

